
Should AI Be Allowed to Patent Inventions? A New Lawsuit Aims to Sort It Out - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/ai-beings-allowed-patent-inventions-lawsuit
======
neowol
It would be interesting if there were a reversal in decision in the law served
to curb patent abuse by the pharmaceutical industry. The intention here is not
to hinder innovation, but to further invention, I think the inventor would
welcome derivatives.

